# Two Questions Please



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Hi

Not life threatning but could any one help with the following please.

1. Any ideas of products that can be used to get the grey streaks of the body work. ie the ones that run from under exterior vents etc. :scratch:

2. Also our Auto roller is on a fiat base on a Y reg when we brought it (secound hand) we received all the right paper work but when my husband look at the hand book its all in Italian, any ideas chaps with out me paying an arm and a leg by going direct to fiat :dontknow:

_Regards Rolley_[/i]


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

If you are good at typing .. http://www.freetranslation.com/ .. if not, go out for an Italian meal and take the manual with you.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Rolley said:


> Hi
> 
> 1. Any ideas of products that can be used to get the grey streaks of the body work. ie the ones that run from under exterior vents etc. :scratch:
> 
> _Regards Rolley_[/i]


Try spay type furniture polish eg. Mr. Sheen.
Spray on small area, leave a few seconds and then rub off gently.

Works for us. Used it for years.


----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

A can of cutting compound, found at any motor factors brings up the true colour underneath.

brez.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

brezcraft wrote;



> A can of cutting compound, found at any motor factors brings up the true colour underneath.


It brings up the colour well, but it also strips any polish and a thin layer of paint from the vehicle so if you do use this then make sure you apply a good coat of polish afterwards.

pete.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Autostratus wrote;



> Try spay type furniture polish eg. Mr. Sheen


Gillian, be careful where you put that polish, sounds deadly, especially if you have dogs!

pete.


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Thank you people we will give your suggestions a try reference body work (you never know it could replace plastic surgery) then i'll see if it works on the van. :wink: 



Rolley :grommit:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> brezcraft wrote;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"T Cut Original" does but "T Cut Colour Fast" comes in a range of colours including white and cleans and puts a brilliant shine on bodywork. "TurtleWax Colour Magic" does the same job and comes with a "chipstick" to fill in Scratches and stone chips.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Hubby swears by Auto Glym Caravan and Motorhome Cleaner - just wash van then spray on the cleaner and wash off, so he tells me. Sorry can't give first hand information as Mh cleaning is one of the few things that's not on my job description.

It may be more expensive than other methods but will definitely not do any harm as it's made for the job. I've also seen somewhere that Auto Glym Engine Cleaner works.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 90374 (May 1, 2005)

I would not recommend using any cutting paste or compound or t-cut type products on any part of the vehicle except the cab in extreme cases. The paint coat on aluminium sides can be very thin and each time you use a compound you remove a thin layer of that coat.

In my experience the black streaks seem to appear in the same places each time so you would be removing paint from the same small areas each time

There are products such as Fenwick’s black streak remover or motorhome cleaner which will do the job without abrasion. Finishing the whole body with a polish or rinse aid will help prevent further streaks. If possible ensure the roof is cleaned as well.

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I would agree with the caution about the use of cutting compound. I find that the Autoglym range is superb,fortunately we have a shop that sells it at a reasonable price.


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Many thanks guys we will give them a try. 

I know hubby said roof didn't look to bad but that he would give it special attention. Given your information regarding the paintwork and aluminium combination would you still use ordinary car body paint for touch up :?: .



Regards Rolley


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

*Two Questions please*

I used Tooth paste on black streaks. It works well on wheels rims as well. Give a good wash afterwards.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Please dont use T Cut or similar on your van, The toothpaste one works well, and also Silky which is designed for caravans and wont take any paint off


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

T cut does work well. It brings it up whiter than white even though the original paintwork was red. Which toothpaste is recommended as I want my van to have that dazzling smile.


----------



## 90353 (May 1, 2005)

try Fenwicks motorhome cleaner - I hate cleaning cars and stuff, and as a consequence don't clean our van as often as I should, but it works a treat, and gets rid of my black marks.

As an aside, during the holidays kids were always knocking on the door offering to wash the cars - now we have a 20ft monster parked outside they don't call anymore, pity really.... be worth a quid to see the look on their faces 

gary


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

ah! it seems my hubby isn't the only one who climbs walls over those blasted black streaks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!He uses AutoGlym and is very pleased with it, but will tell him about the toothpaste, then he can really have something to smile about!
BUT what about the horrible aliens on the front after a gaddabout? I suggested he sprayed them with water just after arrival, so they were soft for when he cleaned them off. MEN IN BLACK did not go down to well, so i shall keep out of the way, and let him carry on doing his cleaning and moaning on his own, love him!! (with a BIG stick sometimes!)


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

WD40 is good at removing squashed, baked-on bugs.

Barry


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

how could i forget wd40, many moons ago when we were tugging, we had a little b/w telly, the picture had just gone, but we still had sound, and we were just about to find out WHO SHOT JR! so hubby said this'll fix it, i said NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NOT IF ITS GONNA MUCK IT UP! and he said wd40 fixes anything! Needless to say, we lost the sound as well, i was not well pleased, don't think hubby remembers much of the incident-due to concussion- only joking-tho i was a lot more wild then than i am now!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Silky works getting rid of streaks but can be hard work, Fenwicks http://www.fenwicks-cleaners.com/ does the job with very little effort & no abrasion.


----------

